# Snake Poo for rat deterent.



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 28, 2011)

I was asked an interesting question today from a local farmer, "Do I sell snake poo?"

I said no & asked why, he told me that he had rats in his cieling & he heard that if you have rats in the cieling of your house, snake poo will deter them from being there.

So I told him I will collect some & dry it for him, & give it to him in a couple of weeks.

I don't know if anyone had heard of this, but it does make a bit of sense. Anyway I am about to find out sometime in the future for real. & he can have it for nothing & if it works he might come & clean my snake enclosures HA HA.

Paula just told me there was a thread recently about snake poo, so I hope I am not doubling up.

Cheers
Ian.


----------



## saximus (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I remember a thread about almost the exact same thing. From memory I think the general outcome was that it isn't a great deterrent.

PS If you want the smell to be stronger you shouldn't dry it out


----------



## hugsta (Feb 28, 2011)

No, it doesn't work.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 28, 2011)

The rats would prob. eat it


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe try a slough?


----------



## herptrader (Feb 28, 2011)

It worked for a friend we supplied some too... actually he got old substrate mixed with poo and bits of slough etc. He was in Sommers in vic. He said it worked well for well over a year spread liberally under his house.

For the record it came from our Black Headed Pythons.


----------



## saximus (Feb 28, 2011)

Tell him a great deterrent is the trusty old rat trap. I've found tomato and butter works much better than cheese too


----------



## snakelady-viper (Feb 28, 2011)

Bread works better than anything for rats and mice
Snake skin and poo works well---we tossed some into a friends shed that had rats and they jumped out the door. Also good to keep possums from the roof cavity. The poo and skin need to be fresh. To keep fresh place in an ice cream container and place in the fridge.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Feb 28, 2011)

snakelady-viper said:


> Bread works better than anything for rats and mice
> Snake skin and poo works well---we tossed some into a friends shed that had rats and they jumped out the door. Also good to keep possums from the roof cavity. The poo and skin need to be fresh. To keep fresh place in an ice cream container and place in the fridge.



Thanks people,
I will pass the mixed info on to my friend.
If it does work, maybe there is some up & comming entrepener that might look at marketing Snake Poo Spray, I think that this would work well.

The biggest problem that I have with keeping it fresh for my friend is that it will be in the fridge with my BEER.
Cheers
Ian.


----------



## MatE (Feb 28, 2011)

I wish someone would tell the possum that runs across my roof at night and jumps on our front awning and scares the heck out of me lol.Maybe I should just try the real thing lol.


----------



## pythonmum (Feb 28, 2011)

Rats still get in our compost, even though I dump snake poo and substrate in there. They soon learn there is no threat - smart little buggers. If snap trapping, I use bread with a bit of jam as a good one, but professional bait stations are the best. We go through heaps of bait, but it's better than the damage the little mongrels caused when they chewed through the dishwasher line and flooded the entire downstairs. Had to replace walls, ceiling and floors down there. Great re-model, but bait stations were a MUST after that...


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 28, 2011)

I and others I know breed their rodents in the same room as snakes and they don't seem to be bothered by it


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 28, 2011)

Its an example of some fuzzy thinking. People see snake poo in the roof and find no rats and think 'poo scares rats away'. A much more logical argument is that the snake that made the poo got rid of the rats by turning them into poo.


----------



## Choco (Mar 1, 2011)

I remember reading/hearing that rats and/or mice are the only animals that don't have a natural fear of snakes. So no it doesn't work.

Cheers,

Allan


----------

